# Has anyone used evLithium.com



## Dougnutz (Aug 22, 2011)

They are in the sponsor list on the right but I can't seem to find any review on them or much info at all. 

They do seem to have good prices though.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

They are China based, so you have to add shipping and import duty costs, after which price suddenly won't be so good. Be wary of "FOB China" shipping quotes, they don't tell the whole story.

Nothing against evLithium.com , never dealt with them, just pointing out location.

If you are in US, deal with US based dealer with US inventory, with door to door quotes. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Dougnutz (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks, 
I did get a quote that included shipping but not duty. I forgot to ask about that.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Dougnutz said:


> Thanks,
> I did get a quote that included shipping but not duty. I forgot to ask about that.


Your shipping quote was likely "FOB China", which only covers delivery to US port. Then you need to pay import broker fees, duty fees, port fees, ground shipping from port to your door, etc. It adds up fast. Unless you have experience with importing goods from overseas I would stay away from buying large and heavy stuff direct from China using "FOB China" method.

There is no point asking Chinese dealer about duty fees, they don't know. Call customs broker in US and ask them.


----------



## Dougnutz (Aug 22, 2011)

Many thanks, so glad I asked.


----------



## kmercill (Jul 28, 2007)

I placed an order with EVlithium in March of last year 2021 I have yet to receive any product I paid for. Alex Zhang is the person I dealt with. They are no longer answering my emails or my phone calls.


----------

